# Tired of looking for deals



## jaywbigred (Aug 31, 2010)

If anyone sees any good deals on some Head Supershape Magnums (any year), let me know.

Same goes for a good, used Skier's Edge machine.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 31, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> If anyone sees any good deals on some Head Supershape Magnums (any year), let me know.
> 
> Same goes for a good, used Skier's Edge machine.


 
Define good price? W or w/o bindings? and size?

Try ski universe.  They have a 170cm and 177cm for $599.


----------



## jaywbigred (Aug 31, 2010)

Puck it said:


> Define good price? W or w/o bindings? and size?
> 
> Try ski universe.  They have a 170cm and 177cm for $599.



I was thinking 170s. I've been seeing them in the mid to high sixes w/o bindings. That is a good price. Will check it out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Glenn (Aug 31, 2010)

Hit Brewfest this weekend Jay. All the ski shops on Rt. 100 will be having tent sales.


----------



## jaywbigred (Aug 31, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Hit Brewfest this weekend Jay. All the ski shops on Rt. 100 will be having tent sales.



Glenn, I am hating life right now bc I have to stay in Jerz for a wedding.

At least a beer loving buddy of mine is spending some time at our condo this weekend as a stop over on his drive back to Ohio from Acadia, and will get to partake. Nonskier though, so the sales will be lost on him.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 1, 2010)

I'll keep my eyes open for ya! I'll try to hit the sales before going to brewfest.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I'll keep my eyes open for ya! I'll try to hit the sales before going to brewfest.



I am sure hitting the sales before brewfest will save you a few bucks, much easier to justify an "extra anything" when you have a nice beer buzz going.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 1, 2010)

HD333 said:


> I am sure hitting the sales before brewfest will save you a few bucks, much easier to justify an "extra anything" when you have a nice beer biz going.



I worked at a ski shop during my college breaks. A few of the guys there had stories of people coming in a day or two after a big purchase. "Listen...I'm really sorry...but I don't really remember much of this...mind if I return it?" The shop usually let them. 

I dealt with a guy once that was pretty lit. I was explaining these new fangled "shaped" skis. You would have thought I was showing him how I could create endless engery with cold fusion. "no way mannnnnn. Wooooooow!"  :lol:


----------



## jaywbigred (Sep 1, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I dealt with a guy once that was pretty lit. I was explaining these new fangled "shaped" skis. You would have thought I was showing him how I could create endless engery with cold fusion. "no way mannnnnn. Wooooooow!"  :lol:



Hahaha. You mean "new fangled 'parabolic' skis", no?


----------



## DiscountSkis (Sep 10, 2010)

If you are into Indy skis you can get Awesome quality for way cheaper than name brand skis. Check out the Bluehouse Skis on www.factorydirectskis.com.  They are great skis!  Some have received awards and they are WAY cheaper than name brands and are backed by a great warranty.  Worth a look at least!


----------



## bigbog (Sep 10, 2010)

...another indie (Fat-ypus's B-Nasty)
Fat-ypus B-Nasty
..a little on the expensive side..


----------

